# how long can anavar be run safely?



## Zeek

This is going to depend a lot on the dosages used but as a general rule of thumb 8 weeks of var is relatively safe with low impact on your health. The down side?  hdl tanks like from all orals

 how about 12 weeks of var?  probably not at my old age but a young, healthy guy could do it without many concerns if he keeps the dosages reasonable  50mg per day

 What do you guys think?


----------



## jennerrator

I have run it for 17-20 weeks at 10, 20 mgs


----------



## Zeek

Jenner said:


> I have run it for 17-20 weeks at 10, 20 mgs



 I would love to run var for 20 weeks but hdl in the toilet for that long for an old guy is not wise!


----------



## RowdyBrad

I wonder how a very clean diet with lots of healthy fats and fish oil supps would affect the HDL plunge. I believe GetSome mentioned that people could run long Anavar cycles, so maybe he will chime in and give his perspective. My next time using anavar I will have to check my lipids and see how bad the lipid change would be while on diet.


----------



## Get Some

AIDs patients and other "wasting" type disease patients run var for 8 MONTHS or more at a time at pretty high doses. In most cases they have elevated liver values and high cholesterol, but neither are usually considered dangerous. The same can be said of Anadrol. HOWEVER, the question here should not be how LONG you can run anavar but rather how long will it be EFFECTIVE for you?

The shorter the half life, the shorter something loses it's effectiveness for the most part. If you run a 20 week cycle with short esters, there is no way they will remain as effective throughout at the same dose. You have to switch up compounds or up the dose. As I've stated before, the body looks to achieve homeostasis as often as possible. For orals, most are limited to 6-8 weeks effectiveness at the same dose. 

I know a guy who ran dbol for 6 months straight. After 2 months, his gains at 50mg started to stall. Long story short, he ended up going all the way to 150mg of dbol by 6 months just to get the same effects and ended up in the hospital. And yes, he lost every single pound he gained while in ICU. I know none of you are that dumb, but it just helps to illustrate my point about the body developing a tolerance.

SO, I am much more in favor of a kickstart AND end to a cycle with an oral rather than running it 8 straight weeks or all the way through. On a 16 weeker, instead of running var for the first 8-10 or last 8-10 it makes a lot of sense to run it for the first 6 and last 6. The 4 weeks off inbetween will give the drug a chacne to completely exit your system and be viewed as a "new" addition when you add it in again 4 weeks later. Plus, look at it this way:

1. If you're running long esters, they won't kick in "fully" until week 5 or 6. This is exactly the time when you would have your "var intermission"....perfect

2. The best gains you will get from your oils are likely to come in weeks 6-12. Again, this happens during the time when you are off Var so you probably won't even notice a difference

3. During the 4 week period you are relying on oils it can teach you how to workout without a "preworkout Boost" oral at your disposal. Too many guys rely on the preworkout boost to determine their gains. Using just oils is a great way to figure out that it's your time outside the gym resting and recovering that will net you the most gains

If you are running a shorter 12 week cycle then I would do 6 and 4, with the last 4 coming weeks 11-14 while you wait for pct. For short cutting cycles of 6-8 weeks, just run it all the way through. 

When speaking of other orals like dbol, you really don't need to run it as logn as var because the gains come on much quicker. In fact, one of the best ways to incorporate orals into a cycle is dbol for the first 4 weeks and var for the last 4. Huge gains followed by steady gains followed by keeping and cutting up those gains.


----------



## Zeek

Keep in mind that aids patients and very sick ppl will often be allowed to run things much longer than would be considered safe for normal people due to the nature of their issues and the need to put weight on them or other things. So higher risks in one dept are considered acceptable for them due to the positive that will come from it that they truly may need to survive

 same with gh anbd studies on children or the very old with real deficiency   IMO


----------



## corvettels3

I did 12 weeks @ 20mg. Lipids and liver numbers did not move.


----------



## Get Some

How were your gains? I would guess you were cutting and not going for size because there is no way you can achieve any sort of size with that dose unless you are eating a ton and a half per day, lol



corvettels3 said:


> I did 12 weeks @ 20mg. Lipids and liver numbers did not move.


----------



## Zeek

corvettels3 said:


> I did 12 weeks @ 20mg. Lipids and liver numbers did not move.



 I would then speculate that you were not running anavar if the lipid numbers did not move. This is not a put down at all on your bro but it is possible that they were bunk?


----------



## corvettels3

It was in conjunction with my TRT. Strength went up a good amount. Test and var is actually a good combo. It lowers your shbg allowing more free test to circulate.


----------



## Jawey

Wow, Get Some, you're amazing brotha! In the past 20 minutes alone I've learned a ton just from your posts in random threads. I'm incredibly glad to have you here!

Question - Like Zeek said, when your HDL tanks, How long does it take to reach rock bottom, and when it does reach that low point does it stay there untill your off? Could there be permanent damage at staying so low for 4-8 weeks? (Random #, just dont know how long it takes to fully go that low)


----------



## corvettels3

Trust me it was var powder. I've come across var powders from different suppliers and they all have the same texture and melting points. My partner was taking 60mg/day and his lipids did go down. My believe it's dose related. 

FWIW, I'm currently taking pinn's 25mg/day. I'm on my 2nd week and I will have bloodwork on week 6.


----------



## Get Some

corvettels3 said:


> Trust me it was var powder. I've come across var powders from different suppliers and they all have the same texture and melting points. *My partner was taking 60mg/day and his lipids did go down*. My believe it's dose related.
> 
> FWIW, I'm currently taking pinn's 25mg/day. I'm on my 2nd week and I will have bloodwork on week 6.



You mean up right? Because in addition to HDL tanking the LDL should rise too


----------



## Zeek

corvettels3 said:


> Trust me it was var powder. I've come across var powders from different suppliers and they all have the same texture and melting points. My partner was taking 60mg/day and his lipids did go down. My believe it's dose related.
> 
> FWIW, I'm currently taking pinn's 25mg/day. I'm on my 2nd week and I will have bloodwork on week 6.



 Fair enough bro was just exploring the possibility!  were you taking special supps etc?  anything over and beyond that you did to not budge these lipids?

anavar will drop my hdl from high 40's into low teens, winstrol on the other hand will take me from high  40's to almost zero!!!


----------



## corvettels3

Get Some said:


> You mean up right? Because in addition to HDL tanking the LDL should rise too



HDL was down..


----------



## corvettels3

Ezekiel said:


> Fair enough bro was just exploring the possibility!  were you taking special supps etc?  anything over and beyond that you did to not budge these lipids?
> 
> anavar will drop my hdl from high 40's into low teens, winstrol on the other hand will take me from high  40's to almost zero!!!



You are right about winny.. dry joints etc. you name it I got it.

Regarding additional supplements, my women put me on krill oil (mega red). I just take one a day. This might explain why my numbers did not move.


----------



## Moppy1

If liver values stay low, I think you can run var for a long time.  The concern, as Ezekiel mentioned, is the idea that low HDL for long periods of time would be bad for your heart.  OK, the problem here again is all the propaganda and medical conjecture promoted by major Pharma in this country and Europe.  There really are no data whatsoever that low HDL causes heart disease.  There are correlations that very High LDL in hypercholesterolemics does predispose to athero.  Most recently, 2 HDL elevating drugs failed in human clinical trials to show reduced risk for cardiovascular events, in patients with low HDL or high LDL.  Bottom line of all the BS, drug company sponsored research, is that there is no direct evidence that low HDL will cause heart disease.  Drugs that raise HDL do not PROTECT you.  Look at the results of the Zetia trial.  Here is the link:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22725704


----------



## Zeek

Mop[py have I mentioned that I'm really glad you are here?   awesome info my friend!




Moppy1 said:


> If liver values stay low, I think you can run var for a long time.  The concern, as Ezekiel mentioned, is the idea that low HDL for long periods of time would be bad for your heart.  OK, the problem here again is all the propaganda and medical conjecture promoted by major Pharma in this country and Europe.  There really are no data whatsoever that low HDL causes heart disease.  There are correlations that very High LDL in hypercholesterolemics does predispose to athero.  Most recently, 2 HDL elevating drugs failed in human clinical trials to show reduced risk for cardiovascular events, in patients with low HDL or high LDL.  Bottom line of all the BS, drug company sponsored research, is that there is no direct evidence that low HDL will cause heart disease.  Drugs that raise HDL do not PROTECT you.  Look at the results of the Zetia trial.  Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22725704


----------



## Moppy1

Thanks bro!!!!


----------



## corvettels3

What matters is the size of LDL particles. I believe the bigger the particles the better. I saw this on some special on CNN a few months ago.


----------



## Up'dMyCarbs

Get Some said:


> If you are running a shorter 12 week cycle then I would do 6 and 4, with the last 4 coming weeks 11-14 while you wait for pct.
> 
> When speaking of other orals like dbol, you really don't need to run it as logn as var because the gains come on much quicker. In fact, one of the best ways to incorporate orals into a cycle is dbol for the first 4 weeks and var for the last 4. Huge gains followed by steady gains followed by keeping and cutting up those gains.



I couldnt understand the last thing you said, could you explain it to me ?

I plan to run a 12 week cycle, and you went about recommending when to add anavar but I didnt get it, could you elaborate more on this, I'd appreciate it a lot.


----------



## Cobra Strike

he is just stating one way of doing orals bro. If you want to use var you can use it at any time during your cycle but 6 weeks is the absolute minimum I would run it.


----------



## LeanHerm

I miss zeek. Too bad he's in the dirt with a shit ton of primo. The grass above is getting gains for days I bet.


----------



## Up'dMyCarbs

Cobra Strike said:


> he is just stating one way of doing orals bro. If you want to use var you can use it at any time during your cycle but 6 weeks is the absolute minimum I would run it.




Can I run it for 12 weeks? I'll be doing a cycle of test E 500mg weekly for 12 weeks.

If I cant do it for 12 weeks straight, I was thinking taking it from around week 4 and end the cycle.

I kinda wanna see Anavar + test E combo cause If I run Var on day one then by weeks 7-8 ill have to stop Var in the peak of test E cycle

Oh, and my planned dosage is 50mg.


----------



## wabbitt

Up'dMyCarbs said:


> Can I run it for 12 weeks? I'll be doing a cycle of test E 500mg weekly for 12 weeks.
> 
> If I cant do it for 12 weeks straight, I was thinking taking it from around week 4 and end the cycle.
> 
> I kinda wanna see Anavar + test E combo cause If I run Var on day one then by weeks 7-8 ill have to stop Var in the peak of test E cycle
> 
> Oh, and my planned dosage is 50mg.


Brother you can run it for 12 weeks if you really want.  If it were me, I would double the dose and run it for 6 weeks.  Call me crazy, but I love high doses of var.  Six weeks in, the test will be in full stride, and you will love the results from the var.  That is, if this isn't your first cycle.  If it is, I'd save the var for later.

Oh, and you should really start your own thread for questions like this.


----------



## Up'dMyCarbs

wabbitt said:


> Brother you can run it for 12 weeks if you really want.  If it were me, I would double the dose and run it for 6 weeks.  Call me crazy, but I love high doses of var.  Six weeks in, the test will be in full stride, and you will love the results from the var.  That is, if this isn't your first cycle.  If it is, I'd save the var for later.
> 
> Oh, and you should really start your own thread for questions like this.



Could I get your opinion as to why you not run Var on a first cycle? Yes this would be my first cycle.

I posted my full cycle in a previous post.

THank you


----------



## wabbitt

Up'dMyCarbs said:


> Could I get your opinion as to why you not run Var on a first cycle? Yes this would be my first cycle.
> 
> I posted my full cycle in a previous post.
> 
> THank you


If you run var on your first cycle, how will you really know what you got from the var as opposed to what the test did for you.  Stick with a single compound on your first, then you will know how your body responds to that particular compound.


----------



## HydroEJP88

wabbitt said:


> If you run var on your first cycle, how will you really know what you got from the var as opposed to what the test did for you.  Stick with a single compound on your first, then you will know how your body responds to that particular compound.



Amen to that. One of the first things I learned when I started doing my research


----------

